# Hasard Cheratte Coal Mine, Liege, April 2010



## mr_bones (Apr 16, 2010)

Hasard Cheratte is a former coalmine on the outskirts of Liege, Belgium which closed in 1977. It has a distinctive presence that dominates the view from all around. It comprises of a massive concrete winding tower, a castle-like building that houses a secondary winder, bath house and other associated buildings - as well as the mine itself which we got a sneak preview of on this visit. I had visited Cheratte in June 2007 with Jaff Fox and Valan and enjoyed it a lot, the re-visit earlier this month certainly didn't disappoint.

The route in and out was 'interesting'! 

Visited with King Al and bumped into a group from the Netherlands.































































































































This was the first explore of the trip, more to come!


----------



## King Al (Apr 16, 2010)

Fantastic pics MB, it was a very memorable trip!

A few of mine:





















































Hope to get back there ASAP!


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 16, 2010)

Excellent shots Al, really like those.

It sure was a memorable trip, especially getting in and out of the site


----------



## tommo (Apr 16, 2010)

nice one both of u the stuff above ground is out of this world, gothic looking some of it, i would of had to go underground though, the place looks amazing, great collection of pics from u both


----------



## lost (Apr 17, 2010)

Great shots, I love the look of this place.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 17, 2010)

Great to see so much of this excellent site. Good work and pics both of you.


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 18, 2010)

Some stunning photos there. Plenty of concrete goodness to keep folk happy too.

Was this a drift mine or both??

The adit looks so inviting but we all know the dangers that lie within a coal mine...

Thanks for posting.


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 18, 2010)

Excellant shots Marlon and Al..very thoughtful compositions too,unlike myself who goes in Sigmas blazing at everything!


----------



## chris (Apr 18, 2010)

The mine tunnels looks really good. What was the air quality like?


----------



## WreckDetective (Apr 18, 2010)

Niceeee liking it good shotss


----------



## King Al (Apr 19, 2010)

chris said:


> The mine tunnels looks really good. What was the air quality like?



Fresh as a daisy, but we didn’t go that far, it started getting quite damp and we didn’t have wellies:no:


----------



## RedDave (Apr 21, 2010)

Amazing place, well captured. What exposure time did you use for the adits? And which one forks into the two tunnels? I only ventured into the right hand of the pair at the southernmost end of the site when I went there two years ago (not in any of your photos). The gate was well locked on the gated adit in King Al's pics, so I couldn't get into that.

I see you got to the wings either side of the tower in the Gothic part, which I missed out (I got discombobulated by some youths whom I suspected were up to no good). Did you go up the main tower? I see no photos.

Here are my photos: [ame="http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=30582"]Hasard Cheratte, March 2008[/ame].


----------

